# Pex repipe



## TheGewp (Aug 10, 2017)

I am replacing my 45 year old galvanized pipe with a pex home-run system.  I am wondering if i can run multiple pex lines through the same sleeve in the foundation?


----------



## cda (Aug 10, 2017)

Welcome

Go Ducks!!!

Sorry that is all the advice I have, just give it a day or two, and you will get some professional answers.


----------



## Msradell (Aug 10, 2017)

At least around here it's certainly accepted practice to run multiple lines through the same sleeve. I've never seen anything in the code that prevented it.


----------



## north star (Aug 10, 2017)

*@ ~ @*

Welcome ***TheGewp*** to the Building Codes Forum !

Regarding your question, ...yes, you can run multiple
PEX lines thru foundation sleeve.......The DO need to be
protected like any other type of piping penetrating the
foundation.

What Code & Edition are you using ?.......In the `12 IRC,
refer to Section P2603.4.

*& % &*


----------



## TheGewp (Aug 11, 2017)

This is what i've read so far.  http://www.iapmo.org/pages/2014OregonPlumbingSpecialtyCode.aspx

So my plan is to core 2 three inch holes through my foundation from the garage to the crawl and then use PVC as a sleeve for the PEX going through each hole (one for cold, one for hot).  I have 7 cold lines and 6 hot planned, all 1/2 inch.  The current one inch galvanized trunk lines go through the sill plate.  The house is a single story ranch with a 24' fink truss roof.  The foundation i want to core through runs parallel to the trussing and is butted up to the garage pad.  Am i on the right track here or am i asking for trouble at inspection time?  Thanks for any insight you can share.


----------



## rogerpa (Aug 11, 2017)

New information by OP!
R302.5 Dwelling-garage opening and penetration protection.
Openings and penetrations through the walls or ceilings separating the dwelling from the garage shall be in accordance
with Sections R302.5.1 through R302.5.3.

R302.5.3 Other penetrations.
Penetrations through the separation required in Section R302.6 shall be protected as required by Section R302.11, Item 4.

R302.6 Dwelling-garage fire separation.
The garage shall be separated as required by Table R302.6. Openings in garage walls shall comply with Section
R302.5. Attachment of gypsum board shall comply with Table R702.3.5. The wall separation provisions of Table
R302.6 shall not apply to garage walls that are perpendicular to the adjacent dwelling unit wall.

R302.11 Fireblocking.
In combustible construction, fireblocking shall be provided to cut off both vertical and horizontal concealed draft
openings and to form an effective fire barrier between stories, and between a top story and the roof space.
Fireblocking shall be provided in wood-framed construction in the following locations:

4. At openings around vents, pipes, ducts, cables and wires at ceiling and floor level, with an approved material to
resist the free passage of flame and products of combustion. The material filling this annular space shall not be
required to meet the ASTM E 136 requirements.


----------



## TheGewp (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks for the reference.  Whatever solution i end up with will be appropriately fireblocked.  I have been fixing inadequate fireblocking everywhere i find it. My house doesn't look like its been touched since it was built in the early 70s.


----------

